# Down River Christmas Sale



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We have some great deals going on now - Down River Equipment Company | Quality Rafts, Catarafts, Kayaks, and All the River Gear You Need

20% off Rocky Mountain Rafts

30% off Sawyer MX Oars

15% off Engel 123 and all Partner Steel Products

20% - 30% off PFD's

15% - 40% off Select items - Down River Equipment Company | Quality Rafts, Catarafts, Kayaks, and All the River Gear You Need

FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OVER $75 (excluding oversized items)


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Here are some more great deals - Down River Equipment Company | Quality Rafts, Catarafts, Kayaks, and All the River Gear You Need

$98 off JPW Silverback Paco Pads - Product Page | Down River Equipment Company

20%-30% off all select Oars and Paddles - http://downriverequip.com/shop/oars-paddles1/


----------

